# pkg silliness - FreeBSD 10



## ahhyes (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok,

So I decided to give `pkg` a go for installing a complete Gnome2 system. Works well. Last `pkg upgrade` I did to keep things current worked well too. Except for today.


```
root@desktop:/usr/home/alex # pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
digests.txz                                                                                                                                                        100% 1067KB 355.8KB/s 567.4KB/s   00:03    
packagesite.txz                                                                                                                                                    100% 4936KB 548.4KB/s   1.1MB/s   00:09    
Incremental update completed, 22858 packages processed:
7859 packages updated, 70 removed and 521 added.
Upgrades have been requested for the following 23 packages:
	Upgrading cclient: 2007f,1 -> 2007f_1,1
	Upgrading chromium: 32.0.1700.107 -> 33.0.1750.117
	Installing sdocbook-xml: 1.1_1,2
	Installing docbook-sgml: 4.5_1
	Upgrading docbook-xml: 4.2_3 -> 5.0_1
	Upgrading giflib-nox11: 4.2.3 -> 4.2.3_1
	Upgrading iso-codes: 3.49 -> 3.51
	Upgrading mono: 3.2.3 -> 3.2.8
	Upgrading p5-IO-Socket-IP: 0.28 -> 0.29
	Upgrading pciids: 20140206 -> 20140222
	Upgrading policykit: 0.9_6 -> 0.9_7
	Upgrading polkit: 0.105_1 -> 0.105_2
	Upgrading poppler: 0.24.4 -> 0.24.5
	Upgrading poppler-glib: 0.24.4 -> 0.24.5
	Upgrading rarian: 0.8.1 -> 0.8.1_1
	Reinstalling swfdec-0.8.4_4 (direct dependency changed)
	Upgrading upower: 0.9.7_2 -> 0.9.7_3
	Upgrading youtube_dl: 2014.01.23.4 -> 2014.02.22.1
	Upgrading PackageKit: 0.6.11_3 -> 0.6.11_4
	Upgrading colord: 1.0.1 -> 1.0.1_1
	Upgrading docbook: 1.4_2 -> 1.5
	Upgrading gnome-doc-utils: 0.20.10 -> 0.20.10_1
	Upgrading gnome-power-manager: 2.32.0_2 -> 2.32.0_3
```

So I tell it to proceed. It finishes downloading and then....


```
Checking integrity...pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/catalog.xml with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/dtd/docbook.dtd with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/rng/docbook.rnc with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/rng/docbook.rng with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/rng/docbookxi.rnc with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/rng/docbookxi.rng with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/sch/docbook.sch with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/tools/db4-entities.pl with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/tools/db4-upgrade.xsl with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/xsd/docbook.xsd with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/xsd/xlink.xsd with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed docbook500-5.0_4 conflicts on /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/xsd/xml.xsd with:
	- docbook-xml-5.0_1
```

Wonderful...... 


```
root@desktop:~ # pkg info | grep docbook
docbook-1.4_2                  Meta-port for the different versions of the DocBook DTD
docbook-sk-4.1.2_5             XML version of the DocBook DTD version controlled for ScrollKeeper
docbook-xml-4.2_3              XML version of the DocBook DTD
docbook-xml430-4.3_2           DocBook/XML DTD V4.3, designed for technical documentation
docbook-xml440-4.4_4           DocBook/XML DTD V4.4, designed for technical documentation
docbook-xml450-4.5_3           DocBook/XML DTD V4.5, designed for technical documentation
docbook-xsl-1.76.1_2           XSL DocBook stylesheets
docbook410-4.1_5               V4.1 of the DocBook DTD, designed for technical documentation
docbook420-4.2_1               V4.2 of the DocBook DTD, designed for technical documentation
docbook430-4.3_1               DocBook/SGML DTD V4.3, designed for technical documentation
docbook440-4.4_3               DocBook/SGML DTD V4.4, designed for technical documentation
docbook450-4.5_3               DocBook/SGML DTD V4.5, designed for technical documentation
docbook500-5.0_4               DocBook 5.0, designed for technical documentation
```

Can't remove docbook500-5.0_4 since it will also want to remove about another 100 things that depend on it.

Everything was installed via pkg. Why can't it manage a simple upgrade?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2014)

ahhyes said:
			
		

> Can't remove docbook500-5.0_4 since it will also want to remove about another 100 things that depend on it.
> 
> Everything was installed via pkg. Why can't it manage a simple upgrade?


Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING. Yes, you also have to read it if you only use packages.


```
20140219:
  AFFECTS: users of textproc/docbook*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The textproc/docbook-* ports have been consolidated into two ports
  textproc/docbook-sgml and textproc/docbook-xml.

  Before upgrading you should force the removal of the existing ports, they
  will conflict with the new ones.

  pkg users can run:

    pkg delete -f docbook-xml\* docbook-sk\* docbook\[2345\]\?\?-\* docbook-4\*

  the other users can run:

    pkg_delete -f docbook-xml\* docbook-sk\* docbook\[2345\]\?\?-\* docbook-4\*
```


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 4, 2014)

There is even a PKGNG command for doing it: `pkg updating [-d date]`


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2014)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> There is even a PKGNG command for doing it: `pkg updating [-d date]`


I thought the command didn't work but it turns out I don't have docbook installed so it won't show the message on my system. It tries to only show relevant entries relating to the ports/packages you have installed.


----------



## kpa (Mar 4, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Juanitou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be nice if pkg-updating(8) showed entries for all available packages, not just installed. I have made a ticket requesting to add such feature:

https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/issues/724


----------

